# V5 turbo manifold



## goodridge (Nov 10, 2004)

Where can I get one?
Cheers


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: V5 turbo manifold (goodridge)*

I dont have an exhaust manifold but i do have a VR5 SRI


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: V5 turbo manifold (goodridge)*

Ebay got VR5 Cast manifolds for both intake and exhaust
Try http://www.ebay.de


----------

